# almost set on purchasing this 2000 323i .. talk me into this or out of this please..



## drdavidge (Sep 5, 2003)

*almost set on pourchasing this 2000 323i .. talk me into this or out of this please..*

http://www.getauto.com/autolinks_cardetail.html?x_dealer_id=AAChr&vinNum=WBAAM3340YCD58704 

asking 24k i can get them down to maybe 23k including tax and BS they charge... just as you see there.

what do you guys think?


----------



## drdavidge (Sep 5, 2003)

oh yea, the thing that got me sold on this one is the 2.9% interest rate on it, cheaper than anything else i looked at.


----------



## edsmax (Jul 28, 2003)

*Seems fair...*

Looks like a fair market price in the northeast for that car. I didn't check, but is it a Certified Pre Owned? My problem was I drove a 330 and just couldn't go without it! 
I guess it depends on the market...I just bought my 330 last month and they seem to be REALLY rare around New England (with a 5 speed anyway) but I think what made it even more difficult was that I also had to absolutely have the sport package.

What I am saying is, you need to identify what options you HAVE to have and which ones you can live without.

If you are looking for a good, 325 5 speed bimmer w/o sport, then this is a good price for the mileage. Nice color too.

Ed


----------



## drdavidge (Sep 5, 2003)

whats the difference with sport? i was looking at one with the sport package in a dark red color but it was auto, so i wasnt really liking that.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

WTF? You do know that brand spanking new, you can get a 325i with similar options and NOT break $30K out the door, right? And you get 15 more HP to boot?

Even brand new, a base '00 323i is only $25K. At $23K you're still paying about $6,000 too much.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

*cough* E36 M3 *coughcoughhackwheeze*


----------



## drdavidge (Sep 5, 2003)

how much they go for? the m3's ?


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

drdavidge said:


> how much they go for? the m3's ?


www.autotrader.com


----------



## drdavidge (Sep 5, 2003)

are you sure that price isnt good? here in NJ i just called up the 3 closest bmw dealerships and they all wanted 24-29$ (before barganing) for their 2000 323i's with around 30k miles. the 2000 323i was really 25k new?


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

The HACK said:


> WTF? You do know that brand spanking new, you can get a 325i with similar options and NOT break $30K out the door, right? And you get 15 more HP to boot?
> 
> Even brand new, a base '00 323i is only $25K. At $23K you're still paying about $6,000 too much.


Hack-
I thought you were a big proponent of the non-DBW torquier 323 vs the later 325. You've often stated that the 2000 e46 was the best in terms of reliability (metal water pump, good cooling fan, no DBW, etc). 

drdavidge-
it seems like you might want to do some more research on pricing, options, and do some test drives. Figure out what you care about and don't care about. If you dont' care about wood trim, sp, heated seats, leather, etc-- then you might be better off ordering (as Hack suggests), a brand-new 2004 325 w/ no options--w/ some bargaining you can get it for around 25k. The more options you want, the more it probably makes sense to buy used (because the options depreciate the most). See if you can tell the difference between how a 2000 (or older) car drives (w/ heavier steering, and non DBW throttle) vs. the later cars. If you can't stand one or the other-- that'll tell you something. FYI- the 2001 cars only will have lighter steering than either the earlier or later cars. If you're pretty flexible (which it sounds like you might be), and just care about owning a CPO'd e46 3 series for less than 25k-- then this car seems like as good a choice as any. Its hard for us to steer you in the right direction without a little more info from you.
I have an 01 325 that i'm quite happy with. But, overall, I agree w/ the HACK's past assesments where he states that 00 was probably the best e46 model year (in terms of bugs, and feel). Then again, you may not like the heavier throttle and the steering-- so make sure you drive some newer e46s to see the differences.


----------



## joshr (Aug 28, 2003)

i think you should do way more research on this before you make a decision.

first, decide what you really want from the car. basic transportation? handling? speed? luxury? etc.

if you are set on a used 3 series, find out what options every model year had available and decide which of those options/packages you want and/or need.



drdavidge said:


> are you sure that price isnt good? here in NJ i just called up the 3 closest bmw dealerships and they all wanted 24-29$ (before barganing) for their 2000 323i's with around 30k miles. the 2000 323i was really 25k new?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

robg said:


> Hack-
> I thought you were a big proponent of the non-DBW torquier 323 vs the later 325. You've often stated that the 2000 e46 was the best in terms of reliability (metal water pump, good cooling fan, no DBW, etc).


Fair value is fair value. If I can sell my 323Ci for $24,000 I'd sell it today in a heart beat (and get me a 645Ci).


----------



## Cal (Jan 4, 2002)

As Hack stated, that price is way too high for a 323i. I suggest you do some more research before going for it. You can get that same car similarly equipped from a private party for thousands less (check autotrader, roadfly.org, etc)


----------



## drdavidge (Sep 5, 2003)

heres the thing, from the dealership,. im getting a certified car with just about 3 years left on the bumper to bumpar warantee. it also includes roadside assistance and free loaner cars if i need them. the dealerships are doing aspecial on the 2000's and giving them 2.9% financing, which will make the car even cheaper then buying a new bmw for the same price at 4.9% .. i found another one here: http://inventory.autotrader.com/inv...99.0&fromPrice=0.0&searchFilter=any&sort=make

and they said over the phone they could do 21700 so i can get that for like 21000-21500 easily, so it works out for me. i do like the power, but i also love leather and wont go back to cloth seats. idealy, if i could find a 328ci for 22-23 grand with tax (and keep in mind at 2.9% financing) i would buy that in a second.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

drdavidge said:


> heres the thing, from the dealership,. im getting a certified car with just about 3 years left on the bumper to bumpar warantee. it also includes roadside assistance and free loaner cars if i need them. the dealerships are doing aspecial on the 2000's and giving them 2.9% financing, which will make the car even cheaper then buying a new bmw for the same price at 4.9% .. i found another one here: http://inventory.autotrader.com/inventory/vehicle_details.jsp?position=6&car_id=130202131&color=1&searchType=all&dealerId=46295293&make=BMW&model=323i&pass=1&toYear=any&fromYear=any&toPrice=999999.0&fromPrice=0.0&searchFilter=any&sort=make
> 
> and they said over the phone they could do 21700 so i can get that for like 21000-21500 easily, so it works out for me. i do like the power, but i also love leather and wont go back to cloth seats. idealy, if i could find a 328ci for 22-23 grand with tax (and keep in mind at 2.9% financing) i would buy that in a second.


Just buy it. Sounds like you're set on it already, don't need our input.

Market value on that car is ~$17,000, $18,000 MAX, period. If you'd like to pay more for less by all means. :thumbup:


----------



## mmurphy (Jan 30, 2002)

*U can buy new*



drdavidge said:


> are you sure that price isnt good? here in NJ i just called up the 3 closest bmw dealerships and they all wanted 24-29$ (before barganing) for their 2000 323i's with around 30k miles. the 2000 323i was really 25k new?


My 2001 325I w/sport package, cd, zenon,and myrtle wood was $29,300 new. That's a four year old car you're looking at.


----------



## pt00323i (Jun 5, 2002)

Yes it is harder to find a 4 door with a manual, and yes I do think it is a little high. 

I've seen '01 CPO 325's for 27K-28K w/ SP. However most of them are auto.

if you dont' car for the sport seats, you can always get bigger wheels, springs and shocks later, that will set you back another 2-3K.

or just walk away and wait for the right car.


----------



## drdavidge (Sep 5, 2003)

maybe its cheaper over there in CA, i dunno.

so im down to this one: 
http://inventory.autotrader.com/inv...99.0&fromPrice=0.0&searchFilter=any&sort=make

2000 323i 49k miles that they said i can get around 21500 @2.9% financing and it is certified by BMW

or this one:

http://inventory.autotrader.com/inv...9.0&fromPrice=0.0&searchFilter=any&sort=price

a 2000 328i with 75k miles for about 21000 @ 2.9% and it is certified by BMW

which one looks like the better deal?


----------



## drdavidge (Sep 5, 2003)

basically i want the total price of my car to be $23,500 including tax and fees or less. thats my main concern, im trying to get the best i can get for that price..and its gotta have leather and preferably be silver 5 speed. (i really like the light blue color but i cant find any anywhere..)


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

The HACK said:


> Just buy it. Sounds like you're set on it already, don't need our input.
> 
> Market value on that car is ~$17,000, $18,000 MAX, period. If you'd like to pay more for less by all means. :thumbup:


I don't know what "market" you are talking about, but dealer retail for an average 2000 323i with CPO is $22,000 +/- $1000.


----------

